# Ruhm und Ehre



## Mirkal (6. Juli 2007)

*Ich grüße euch, tapfere Streiter der Horde*.

Wir, die Gilde "*Ruhm und Ehre*" (Kult der Verdammten/Horde) suchen noch aktive Mitstreiter, die beim Aufbau/Aufstieg unserer Gilde mitwirken wollen. 

Gesucht werden vor allem noch Tanks (egal ob Druide oder Krieger) und Heiler (Wir nehmen alles und jeden, der Heilen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Natürlich sind auch alle anderen Klassen herzlich willommen.

Über uns:
Wie unser Gildenname schon sagt, streben wir nach "Ruhm und Ehre". "Ruhm" erlangen wir durch erlegen Zahlreicher Gegner in den Instanzen dieser Welt. Da wir auch begeisterte Allianzhasser sind, lassen wir es uns natürlich nicht nehmen, für den "Ruhm" der Horde uns mit der Allianz zu kloppen.

Zu unseren Zielen:
Da nun doch schon einige von uns ein rech gutes Equipment zusammen haben, wollen wir uns langsam mal richtung Karazan aufmachen.
*Hierfür suchen wir noch fähige Heiler und Tanks (natürlich auch noch ein paar DD´ler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )* 
Da fast keiner von uns bisher Karazan von innen gesehen hat, wollen wir uns erst langsam an diese Instanz herantasten.

Natürlich sollen auch die Heroischen Instanzen nicht zu kurz kommen.
Da die meisten von uns noch nocht denn nötigen Ruf zusammenhaben, werden wir wohl auch öfters die "Normalen" Instanzen besuchen.

Wer denkt, das er es einfach mal bei uns probieren möchte, ist herzlich Eingeladen, sich bei einem von uns (Mirkal, Neonblack, Buhlwei und Odyseus) zu melden.

Das einzigste, was ihr an Fertigkeiten mitbringen müsst, ist, Spass zu verstehn und nicht  gleich alles sooo furchtbar ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


PS: Wenn ihr mehr über uns wissen wollt, whispert mich einfach inGame an (Mirkal oder Neonblack) oder schaut euch unsere Gilde im Arsenal an.

*Edit: Wir haben jetzt auch Teamspeak und am Wochenende geht unser Forum und unser HP on.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Wer Rechtschreibfehler finde, darf sie Behalten!!!

Gruß Mirkal


----------

